# 8891 question - RRSP contribution



## Incheo99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, everyone,

As per my understanding from the 8891 instruction (see quote below), as a beneficiary, one needs to fill only from line 1 to line 8. As an Annuitant, one needs to complete from line 1 to line 8 except for line 6a, 6b and 6c. So the IRS does not care how much you contribute to your RRSP every year. My question is:

If my understanding is right, what is the line 9 for?

Thank you!


Quoted from 8891 instruction:

*Beneficiaries*
A beneficiary who previously made the election to defer
income on the plan or is making it initially by checking the
box on line 6c must only complete lines 1 through 8 of the
form.

*Annuitants*
If you are treated as an annuitant for purposes of this form
(see Definitions), you should complete only lines 1 through 5,
7a, 7b, and 8.


----------



## albator73 (Jan 27, 2012)

Incheo99 said:


> Hi, everyone,
> 
> As per my understanding from the 8891 instruction (see quote below), as a beneficiary, one needs to fill only from line 1 to line 8. As an Annuitant, one needs to complete from line 1 to line 8 except for line 6a, 6b and 6c. So the IRS does not care how much you contribute to your RRSP every year. My question is:
> 
> ...


Did you got your answer for line 9, looking for the same confirmation?


----------

